# Saudi HEMS crash



## skysix (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone know more (firsthand) about Friday's crash outside Riyadh? Looks like a KSA military helicopter with a expat medical team - not the SRCS.

http://www.flightweb.com/index.php?msg=2


----------



## WTEngel (Jan 8, 2011)

I have no first hand knowledge, but it sounds like it was an IFT. I recall seeing an older Dauphin being operated with a similar crew configuration (Egyptian physician and Filipina nurse) that was staffed with medical personnel from one of the hospitals (King Faisal maybe?) and flown by defense force pilots.

I will do some asking around and see what I can find out.

My heart dropped for a moment and I nearly threw up when I saw the title of this thread and saw flightweb blacked out. I am so happy that it was not some of my close friends who are currently working there, yet so sad that we have the first aeromedical fatalities for 2011. 

May the crew and patients RIP, and their families find comfort in this time of hardship. But for the grace of God, go I...


----------

